# Passports - need one year validity for long-term permits



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

One more thing to be aware of in terms of any planned long-stay in Thailand



> *Announcement *
> According to the New Regulation from August 13, 2013, when submitting application for Visa Extension if the validity of passport of the applicant is not longer than one year left before expiry, the extension of stay will be permitted not exceeding the expired date of passport.
> After the renewal of your passport of obtaining a new passport, you have to re-apply for Visa Extension by submitting required document and paying extension fee ( 1,900 Baht ).
> In case of overstay, the fine is 500 Baht per day.


and an article from Phuket Gazette:



> *Officers at Phuket Immigration are calling for all foreigners whose passports are set to expire within the coming year to ensure they are issued new passports and apply – and are issued – new long-term permits-to-stay* before their current permits expire.
> *
> The call follows a new regulation issued by the Immigration Bureau on August 13, explained Lt Col Napat Nusen at Phuket Immigration.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wayward Wind (Aug 28, 2011)

Thank you for this info. Our extensions need to be renewed in April 2014, and my wife's passport expires in November 2014, so she definitely need to get a new passport before we go in to renew in April.

You saved us some aggravation...


----------

